# Cody, WY?



## calgal (Oct 20, 2007)

I am fine-tuning my family's Yellowstone/ Grand Teton trip for next summer. We are moving around a lot and not staying in timeshares this time. Current reservations are 3 nights in Jackson, 1 night in Old Faithful Inn, 2 nights  in Roosevelt Lodge, 2 nights at Lake Yellowstone, then the last night in West Yellowstone. I am trying to work in a day/night in Cody, Wy, and think the most practical plan is to shorten the stay at Lake Yellowstone to 1 night. Is it reasonable to exit from Roosevelt Lodge via the NE entrance and circle down to Cody, then the next day drive to Lake Yellowstone? Is this amount of driving worth it to see Cody? Is the museum of interest to 8 yr old boys? (I am sure the rodeo would be.) Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## pointhound (Oct 20, 2007)

*Bear Tooth Highway*

You might consider leaving the NE exit through Cooke City (the two person ATV rentals there are great and you can go up old mining trails above the tree line and find snow in July), then take the breathtaking Beartooth Highway through Red Lodge (incredible scenery).  Then maybe drive to Bozeman if there's a rodeo in town there, returning to Yellowstone through Big Sky and West Yellowstone.   Something to consider.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 20, 2007)

The Buffalo Bill Museum in Cody is great.  If your kids like the West and old guns and such, it's pretty amazing.  They'll enjoy it, at least for awhile.  (They're kids, after all.)  There are some interesting old "junk" stores in the area, too, so lots of cool trinket souvenirs and stuff for them to check out.  Be sure to have them keep on the lookout for a jackalope.  

I haven't been to Cody in awhile, but if the Cody Night Rodeo is still going on, it's pretty good for kids, too.  That's because most of the riders and competitors are school-aged.  High schoolers, mostly.  It was a pretty good time.

You'll have fun.  And the drive west from Cody back to Yellowstone is beautiful.

Dave


----------



## EZ-ED (Oct 20, 2007)

In Cody you will need at least a day to see the museum. It's much bigger than it looks from the front. A stop at the Irma hotel (opened by Bill Cody and named after his daughter) and restaruant would also be interesting.


----------



## Rose Pink (Oct 21, 2007)

jeepguynw said:


> Be sure to have them keep on the lookout for a jackalope.
> 
> 
> Dave


 
Ahh, the elusive jackalope.  Be sure to get a video if you see one in the wild.


----------



## calgal (Oct 21, 2007)

*Scenic drive*

If we just took the Beartooth Highway from NE entrance to 296 then headed south towards Cody, would that drive be scenic? My kids are pretty blind to "scenic" at this point, so less time in the car is better for them.


----------



## calgal (Oct 22, 2007)

*More questions-Can't decide what to do*

I just found out there is a rodeo in Jackson Hole, where we are staying for 3 nights. Should we go to that one and forgo Cody and its rodeo? If we go to Cody we are giving up our second night at Lake Yellowstone and making our total in-park stay 4 nights instead of 5.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 22, 2007)

Having been to both towns, (and liking them both), I think I'd probably stay closer to that south side of the park, and see Cody another time.  JH has more to see and do than Cody, unless you're a MAJOR Buffalo Bill fan.  Cody isn't a very big town.  Neither is Jackson Hole, but the wildlife viewing in the area is better, I think.  And if you stay in JH you're right there at the Grand Tetons.  Chances are, the rodeos will be about the same.

But then, the Bear Tooth highway is pretty AWESOME...

Hmm.  Tough call.  But I still think I'd stay at Lake Yellowstone a second night, and see the rodeo in Jackson Hole.  Check out the "National Museum of Wildlife Art" there as well.  It's incredible, and your boys will love it.  http://www.wildlifeart.org/

Have fun!

Dave


----------



## KevJan (Oct 22, 2007)

We are also taking a vacation to the Yellowstone/Jackson Hole area next summer.  What nights are the rodeo in Jackson Hole?  Also, where do you find information about what/s going on in the area.  Thanks in advance to all responders.


----------



## calgal (Oct 22, 2007)

*Rodeo in Jackson*

I googled rodeo and Jackson, wy and there it was. Rodeo 8PM every Wed and Sat in the summer. I think this is a real rodeo with young adult wranglers (if that's the word). The nightly one in Cody is more of an entertainment rodeo with clowns and jokes and a lot of children wrangling.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Oct 25, 2007)

http://www.codysgreengables.com/
Owned by Kit Cody. Great Grandson of Buffalo Bill.

http://www.codylegacyinn.com/

Owned by Kit's Daughter. 

Cody is a great place!!


----------



## Jim Bryan (Oct 26, 2007)

calgal said:


> I googled rodeo and Jackson, wy and there it was. Rodeo 8PM every Wed and Sat in the summer. I think this is a real rodeo with young adult wranglers (if that's the word). The nightly one in Cody is more of an entertainment rodeo with clowns and jokes and a lot of children wrangling.




Rodeo
© Vertical Media Cody Nite Rodeo 

Cody is proud to host a full rodeo every night, all summer long. The community lives up to the phrase: "Cody is Rodeo." Any visitor to Cody must experience the original cowboy sport of rodeo. With performances every night from June 1 to August 31, there are many opportunities to see live rodeo action! 

The Cody Nite Rodeo is the longest running rodeo in the United States, having operated for over 60 years. Many of the nation's greatest cowboys started their rodeo careers in Cody. 

Bull riding is the big event, ending each rodeo with a guaranteed thriller. Calf roping, team roping, bulldogging, and cowgirls' barrel racing are some of the other favorite events. 

Kids from the audience can "cowboy up" too, joining in stick horse races and calf scrambles. Kids of all ages will enjoy watching the rodeo clowns at work, both entertaining the crowd and artfully helping to keep the rodeo participants out of harms way. 

The Cody Nite Rodeo is starts every night at 8:00 p.m. at Stampede Park. 

Concessions and souvenirs are available on the rodeo grounds, you can even get autographs at night's end! 

Tickets may be purchased at the gate after 7 p.m., or in advance at the ticket wagon in City Park, the Cody Chamber of Commerce, and businesses throughout Cody. 

For tickets call 800-207-0744. 

For more info, call the Cody Nite Rodeo office at 800-207-0744.


----------



## calgal (Oct 29, 2007)

I want to thank all who have provided advice. My kids are pretty blind to scenic drives, and not such wild west fans. So, I think we will attend the rodeo in Jackson, spend the first night of our 2 night reservation in Lake Yellowstone (our fourth night staying in the park itself), and then stay in West Yellowstone for the last 2 nights to visit the grizzly/wolf center and the Imax movie, and also to do the canoe float near Mack's Inn. Unless I change my mind again....


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 29, 2007)

calgal said:


> Unless I change my mind again....



Ain't it great - having choices?  

Dave


----------

